# Feeding Small Macs



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Bought 9 baby Macs about two months ago. I am down to six now and have had these six for about a month. I have been mostly feeding them live blackworms since is all I could get them to eat. They didn't seem to interested in frozen bloodworms or brine shrimp and I didn't want them to go hungry at this stage and size. Anyway, any ideas how I get get them to transition to dry food ? What type dry food should I try ? Out of the 6 left, 4 are approx 2" and 2 of them are about 1 1/4" in size. Any help appreciated. I am concerned about letting them go without food at this size and aggression. Thanks


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

my 2 macs switched nicely over to the really small pellets


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

i had no problem with frozen brine and hikari gold floating pellets i think the minis or baby cant remember and i left the filter on to make the pellets move they love it.


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

Any suggestions on how to switch them over ?


----------



## banshee42096 (Apr 29, 2010)

when its feeding time just put 10 or so in the tank leave the room and let them stay in there about a 1/2 hour come back and see whats gone and net the rest out they wont starve there selfs but with golds its a fine line because they may take out a buddie to feed there selfs.good luck.my golds didnt want to eat if the lights were on they got use to it now but at first they didnt.


----------



## bricklr (Aug 14, 2010)

If you feed frozen fish like pollock, cut into small bite size pieces. When I fed mine large pieces, they went after same piece resulting in mouth damage eye damage ect...Good luck with your little guys.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

you should really try to get them on pellets...they have tons of nutritional value for them....

best way to switch is like banshee said put in few pellets turn the lights out leave the room...go back in a few and see whats eaten

keep doin...if it takes a week then it takes a week...they wont starve...they'll eat whats available to survive...some fish are picky and take a long time to switch...others it will be quick...also id through in a small chunk of white fish or shrimp (all raw of course) in once a week maybe less if they still havent picked up the pellets....

post you results man

Good luck


----------



## croth56 (Oct 26, 2008)

I don't think letting them get hungry is the answer. I lost another one today after the six were getting along for over a month. Was trying to get them accept smelt. I guess I'll keep trying. Hopefully there be some left in the end. Reds were so much easier.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

You can't starve a group of macs to get them to eat pellets, they'll just eat each other. Handfeed them & they'll eat whatever you offer. Won't be no starving them to except anything.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I got mine to switch to Aquadine sinking cichlid pellets very easy. Try with sinking pellets you should have better luck.


----------

